# McCann "Hokara"



## microtech (Dec 19, 2004)

Hello Forum,

 I recently dug up a clear small, 3" tall, bottle with a lip of 1 1/4" diameter that reads J.D. McCann Co,  " Hokara", Hornell,NY. It has a fine seam that goes up to the top of the lip. I could not find any info on this bottle on the internet. I'll post a photo as soon as I can. If anyone has any info it would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## David E (Dec 19, 2004)

Not "Hokara" but do find the company and a bottle, 
 J.D. McCann Co. Hornellsville. N.Y.
 Products unknown. in 1929-30 and 1948 the offices were located at 26 Forbes S., Rochester N.Y.
 Clear; 2 1/2" x 1 1/4" Diameter (base)
 Shoulder ca. diameter 1 5/8"

 Dave


----------



## KentOhio (Dec 19, 2004)

I have the same bottle, but hand-made, so the company must go back to at least the turn of the century.  I never found anything on mine either.  In my experience, it's a rare bottle, but rare is different from valuable.


----------



## microtech (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for responding. I've got some photos that I will post below. 

 KentOhio: I'm wondering what the base looks like on the one you have. My bottle looks like it has a very fine seam ( barely visible) going up to the lip and the base has a slighty raised rough small circular dime sized shape in the center.  Sorry for the bad quality of  the photos. 

 thanks again! 
 []


----------



## microtech (Dec 19, 2004)

The base


----------



## microtech (Dec 19, 2004)

another pic


----------



## microtech (Dec 28, 2004)

If anyone has any information on what "Hokara" means please let me know. I am wondering what the bottle I posted above contained.
 thanks so much![][]


----------



## KentOhio (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry, I'm just seeing your question now.  I'll check and get back to you about the base.


----------



## GlassWorx (Jan 22, 2005)

I just dug one of these in Maine. It's a little different then the one pictured, a little smaller and less rounded. It's just a guess here, but I'm thinking this was paint, you know like "Japanese Gold Paint", but that word _Hokara_ is found in Polynesian and in Yiddish as well. Sometimes a manufacturer would use a little known word like that as a code, to tell others their nationality or belief system, and count on sales due to that. A more obvious example is the Star of David on older beers or sodas, as well as certain moon and star configurations indicating a Slavic background. *Rob Mooers, GlassWorx, Sanford Maine.*


----------



## David E (Jan 22, 2005)

A small ring  (about size of dime) on bottom would be from a semi-automatic machine which was used in the 1800.s and also 1900.s (don't have any dates though)
 Could only be used on wide mouth bottles (Jars)


 Dave


----------



## Ashbringer (May 19, 2022)

microtech said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> I recently dug up a clear small, 3" tall, bottle with a lip of 1 1/4" diameter that reads J.D. McCann Co,  " Hokara", Hornell,NY. It has a fine seam that goes up to the top of the lip. I could not find any info on this bottle on the internet. I'll post a photo as soon as I can. If anyone has any info it would be appreciated. Thanks!





microtech said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> I recently dug up a clear small, 3" tall, bottle with a lip of 1 1/4" diameter that reads J.D. McCann Co,  " Hokara", Hornell,NY. It has a fine seam that goes up to the top of the lip. I could not find any info on this bottle on the internet. I'll post a photo as soon as I can. If anyone has any info it would be appreciated. Thanks!





microtech said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> I recently dug up a clear small, 3" tall, bottle with a lip of 1 1/4" diameter that reads J.D. McCann Co,  " Hokara", Hornell,NY. It has a fine seam that goes up to the top of the lip. I could not find any info on this bottle on the internet. I'll post a photo as soon as I can. If anyone has any info it would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

